# Why should I move to Dubai?



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

I'm considering moving to Dubai, more later than sooner. They are suffering from a real problem, which is that the concrete is growing faster than the flesh. So they really need a larger population (even if they're doing it for tourism).

If you already live in Dubai, then please persuade me, and tell me why I should move to Dubai. 

-Why should I rather live there (than other countries such as the USA or Canada)? 

-What benifits does the Dubai government offer me? 

-What benifits do the Dubai public services offer me?

-Is life there really ristricted?

-What can I and cant I do that I couldn't normally in my country?

Thank you so much,


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

- No tax, relatively good weather for most of the year, until the summer months June-August, but you would normally be back home during that period. Everything is so much cheaper compared to our home countries (e.g. cost of filling up a nice big 4x4 car is about Dhs 90 or approx. $25 (US Dollars) A lot of sports-based activities, scuba diving, dunebashing (going over the sand dunes in a 4x4) etc etc... geographically in the middle of Europe, Africa and Asia, so loads of quick trips to nearby places

- errr, in what way? They give you a residence permit if that's what you're asking 

- blocked internet sites (unless you live in certain areas), errrrr, no free health and stuff like that if that is what you're asking, you have to take up private medical insurance, but if you call the fire brigade because you're house has erupted into smoke you won't get billed for that

- nope, life isn't really restricted, it is what you make of it.. if this is your scene, there are lots of clubs and bars, the only thing is that you shouldn't walk about pi**ed out of your head, otherwise you'll get arrested

- you can do whatever you want really, go to the beach in what you would normally wear, but no public displays of affection, no kissing your girlfriend in a taxi outside the airport and no having sex on jumeirah beach (forum joke) 

hope this helps


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

You get to live in the worlds best city and listen to Dubai FM 

Sun, Sand and Skyscrapers! you wanrt more! threre are bars too! 

oh and were cheap. and if we are not cheap enough, checkout sharjah souq [the worlds cheapest ps2's}


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Ive never lived in Dubai but would love to live there in a few years just fpr the experience of living in a skyscraper metropolis first-hand. Plus, its the closest place to home where skilled knowledge workers get paid much more handsomely for the same work we do over here.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Why should you move to Dubai? Because it's the greatest city on the planet, city of the present, future and distant future, no tax and very very little rain makes it great!


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

I would only suggest going to live in Dubai for the lifestyle is your white and from the west. Forget it you're Indian, Iranian, Bangladeshi, Philipino etc coz you'll be treated like shit.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

elfreako said:


> I would only suggest going to live in Dubai for the lifestyle is your white and from the west. Forget it you're Indian, Iranian, Bangladeshi, Philipino etc coz you'll be treated like shit.


By who ??


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

elfreako said:


> I would only suggest going to live in Dubai for the lifestyle is your white and from the west. Forget it you're Indian, Iranian, Bangladeshi, Philipino etc coz you'll be treated like shit.



dont worry when white people become so many they will be treated like shit too. :weirdo:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> By who ??


by the Russian Mafia in DXB


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

juiced said:


> by the Russian Mafia in DXB


lol


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

elfreako said:


> I would only suggest going to live in Dubai for the lifestyle is your white and from the west. Forget it you're Indian, Iranian, Bangladeshi, Philipino etc coz you'll be treated like shit.


Nearly everyone working at Dubai Duty Free is Philipino.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

I want to move there just to stare at the Burj Dubai when it's topped...


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

^  Good idea, but consider living at the Burj Dubai?


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

blackadder said:


> ^  Good idea, but consider living at the Burj Dubai?


that I wouldnt beable to look at it then...


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

Is there a website for people who want to emmigrate to DXB ?


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

i just finished my masters degree and i'm an american...i wonder how useful and how much money i could make there....


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

De Snor said:


> Is there a website for people who want to emmigrate to DXB ?


I really dont know. Minister of Labor once said "there is no imigration in the UAE"


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

jmancuso said:


> i just finished my masters degree and i'm an american...i wonder how useful and how much money i could make there....



a good amount i guess + housing allowance + annual tickets back home + medical insurance + electricty & water allowance


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

I heard there is a ton of Pakistanis there. I bet the city will be taken over by white tourists, and the locals have to adjust their businesses in order to get the most out of the tourists, and it will turn into a white city in the end.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Rapid said:


> I heard there is a ton of Pakistanis there. I bet the city will be taken over by white tourists, and the locals have to adjust their businesses in order to get the most out of the tourists, and it will turn into a white city in the end.



nowadays i can barely see local driving their cars. They are either white or indian.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ You don't see them becouse they drive behind tinted windows. 

(However, if just around 20% are locals, of course most of the people driving will not be locals)


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't forget to mention the safety factor. The UAE, in general, is a very safe place. It is one of the safest countries in the world.

Moreover, I love Dubai's police. The best and most friendly police (region wise) and you'll find them as the first aid if you're lost in the city.

Most of Dubai's roads are highways and they are well planed.

If you are a games/movies fan, you could find copied games/movies in some places in Dubai or other Emirates. They are illegal, but they are still found.

If you are a technology freak ,like me, you will find the latest products in Dubai. It is said that Dubai's technology market is two weeks late - Maximum. Therefore, you wont find trouble looking for a new graphics card with no much difference  Some Saudi game fans bought latest graphic cards (when they were very new) from Dubai because of availability and price. The prices of standard PC stuff are one of the cheapest in the world because of the high demand.

If you are in Dubai and you want to make a trip to other cities in the country, then you'll find many. In Dubai, you've got Hatta and you've got Ras Al Khayma Emirate with spectacular mountain terrains. We've got great places for scuba diving in various cities. Al Ain city, world's third cleanest city, with a mountain and a fountain. Below Liwa city by 30 KM you'll be with one of the steepest hills in the world called Moreb (The inclination is more than 70 degrees) and many car fans come from neighboring countries to participate and to watch some events there. Of course there are more great places in the country, besides you could go to Oman. They have got great places known by their nature e.g. Salalah.

The only thing our country lacks is democracy and maybe a decent weather in Summer. Keep in mind no country is perfect. I am quite happy with many of our leaders especially when I come to compare and contrast them with some other countries 

The guys mentioned the rest, so I don't have to repeat.


----------



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

*Reason to live in Dubai*



Rapid said:


> I'm considering moving to Dubai, more later than sooner. They are suffering from a real problem, which is that the concrete is growing faster than the flesh. So they really need a larger population (even if they're doing it for tourism).
> 
> If you already live in Dubai, then please persuade me, and tell me why I should move to Dubai.
> 
> ...


ORRRR.......you could live elsewhere and leave the worst kept secret for those who have already discovered it


----------



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

*Nationals*



Altind_Carnut said:


> ^ You don't see them becouse they drive behind tinted windows.
> 
> (However, if just around 20% are locals, of course most of the people driving will not be locals)


When you say locals you should refer to Dubains as Nationals because I have been here for 17 years and consider myself a local but I am not a National. 
S


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

I know everyones going to hate or laugh at what I say but here goes.

I believe Dubai is becoming a reborn Babylon. I believe its becoming a city of excessive wealth, corruption and complete over abundance. There is too much pleasure/ego indulgence going on in Dubai (please don't just laugh at this in a foolish way as I'm expecting some to do, but consider for a monent what all the money spending represents). The amount of money being wasted on luxury and pride and love of the "good life" - its going WAY OVERBOARD and to me its laughing in Gods face. 

I believe Dubai is going to be destroyed one of these days. The bible speaks of a city "Mystery Babylon" that will rise to great glory and magnificance in the Last days just prior to Judgement Day (the return of Christ). It prophecies that this city will be completely destroyed in one day. 

Revelation 18

1After this I saw another angel coming down from heaven. He had great authority, and the earth was illuminated by his splendor. 2With a mighty voice he shouted: “Fallen! Fallen is Babylon the Great!
She has become a home for demons and a haunt for every evil[a] spirit,
a haunt for every unclean and detestable bird. 3For all the nations have drunk
the maddening wine of her adulteries. The kings of the earth committed adultery with her,
and the merchants of the earth grew rich from her excessive luxuries.”

4Then I heard another voice from heaven say: “Come out of her, my people,
so that you will not share in her sins,
so that you will not receive any of her plagues; 5for her sins are piled up to heaven,
and God has remembered her crimes. 6Give back to her as she has given;
pay her back double for what she has done.
Mix her a double portion from her own cup. 7Give her as much torture and grief
as the glory and luxury she gave herself. In her heart she boasts,
‘I sit as queen; I am not a widow,
and I will never mourn.’ 8Therefore in one day her plagues will overtake her:
death, mourning and famine. She will be consumed by fire,
for mighty is the Lord God who judges her.

9“When the kings of the earth who committed adultery with her and shared her luxury see the smoke of her burning, they will weep and mourn over her.10Terrified at her torment, they will stand far off and cry: “ ‘Woe! Woe, O great city,
O Babylon, city of power! In one hour your doom has come!’

11“The merchants of the earth will weep and mourn over her because no one buys their cargoes any more– 12cargoes of gold, silver, precious stones and pearls; fine linen, purple, silk and scarlet cloth; every sort of citron wood, and articles of every kind made of ivory, costly wood, bronze, iron and marble; 13cargoes of cinnamon and spice, of incense, myrrh and frankincense, of wine and olive oil, of fine flour and wheat; cattle and sheep; horses and carriages; and bodies and souls of men.

14“They will say, ‘The fruit you longed for is gone from you. All your riches and splendor have vanished, never to be recovered.’ 15The merchants who sold these things and gained their wealth from her will stand far off, terrified at her torment. They will weep and mourn 16and cry out: “ ‘Woe! Woe, O great city,
dressed in fine linen, purple and scarlet,
and glittering with gold, precious stones and pearls! 17In one hour such great wealth has been brought to ruin!’

“Every sea captain, and all who travel by ship, the sailors, and all who earn their living from the sea, will stand far off. 18When they see the smoke of her burning, they will exclaim, ‘Was there ever a city like this great city?’ 19They will throw dust on their heads, and with weeping and mourning cry out: “ ‘Woe! Woe, O great city,
where all who had ships on the sea
became rich through her wealth! In one hour she has been brought to ruin! 20Rejoice over her, O heaven!
Rejoice, saints and apostles and prophets! God has judged her for the way she treated you.’ ”

21Then a mighty angel picked up a boulder the size of a large millstone and threw it into the sea, and said: “With such violence
the great city of Babylon will be thrown down,
never to be found again. 22The music of harpists and musicians, flute players and trumpeters,
will never be heard in you again. No workman of any trade
will ever be found in you again. The sound of a millstone
will never be heard in you again. 23The light of a lamp will never shine in you again. The voice of bridegroom and bride
will never be heard in you again. Your merchants were the world's great men.
By your magic spell all the nations were led astray. 24In her was found the blood of prophets and of the saints,
and of all who have been killed on the earth.” 



In light of this I would warn all to steer clear of Dubai.

I'm sure plenty are going to hate/ignore what I'm saying - particularly because of the religious tone to it - well I expect it.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

snoop said:


> I'm sure plenty are going to hate/ignore what I'm saying - particularly because of the religious tone to it - well I expect it.


although i dont believe in the bible. I love those religious tones.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

snoop, just wanna point out to you that right now Dubai is very far from this description compared to New York, for example. Right now. In Dubai gambline will stay banned for a long time, so that is one sin that wont be committed openly in Dubai and so will having any form of sexual interaction in the public, thats another sin not committed in Dubai. I think if there really is a Mystery Babylon then it will be New York because it really is where the world's richest "merchants" reside or in today's terms, are based. 

Like smussuw, I dont really believe in the bible so I dont think there will be a Mystery Babylon, but i just thought you were wrong when you brought up that biblical prose and said that it matched Dubai.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm surprised. I was expecting possibly some insults and abuse, I appreciate your tolerance. Yes it could be the USA and I agree the USA fits the description. I'm glad people could stomach the scripture. I just find the amount of money being spent on each new "worlds biggest" Dubai development to be worrying. Seems to me Dubai will soon have the worlds biggest and best of all things "excessive luxuries" ? Anyway thanks for your tolerance.


----------

